
Mozilla plans to remove RSS feed reader and Live Bookmarks support from Firefox - robin_reala
https://www.ghacks.net/2018/07/25/mozilla-plans-to-remove-rss-feed-reader-and-live-bookmarks-support-from-firefox/
======
genericid
> Mozilla discovered that the vast majority of Firefox users, 99.9% according
> to the organization, don't use the functionality at all.

Can someone put these guys in charge of something like an office suite? That'd
be hilarious.

------
indentit
I never used live bookmarks, but I did find the subscribe button handy on
RSS/Atom feeds - I wonder why that part of the codebase is hard to keep.

These days I am using FeedBro[1] but I don't like that it isn't open source
and has poor/non-existent keyboard navigation support.

I used to get on well with NewsFox[2] before Mozilla killed legacy extensions.

[1]: [https://nodetics.com/feedbro/](https://nodetics.com/feedbro/)

[2]: [http://newsfox.mozdev.org/](http://newsfox.mozdev.org/)

~~~
calmchaos
If you click the ?-icon in the Feedbro toolbar you can see all the keyboard
shortcuts. What shortcuts are you missing?

~~~
indentit
thanks for the tip, I didn't know about that. I was expecting the up and down
arrow keys to move between articles in view mode 3, but looks like j and k
works, thanks!

------
reductum
Issue in Mozilla's bug tracker:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1477667](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1477667)

Draft of an explanatory blog post (linked from the above issue):
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aIMPZVy33mn34pXBUETk4lt_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aIMPZVy33mn34pXBUETk4lt_NrJXupcMilTPFFVpmnI/edit)

------
michaelmrose
Can't we just add support via an addon?

~~~
joaomsa
My guess would be yes since there's this for Chrome:
[https://github.com/davidhampgonsalves/foxish](https://github.com/davidhampgonsalves/foxish)

Since Firefox's WebExtension API is a close superset to Chrome's API, I would
wager this could be easily ported now.

------
awalton
Guess they don't want usable features preventing adoption of Pocket :/

Sad times for web browsers on all fronts.

